# Getting Prepared for the 13A



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

OK so I decided to go the 13A route after years of doing the Balikbayan. I know it will be a horror show so just trying to be as prepared as I can be. I am sure no matter what I bring with me they will ask for something I don't have just because they can.

A couple of questions.

BI FORM V-I-002-Rev 1,(the Checklist) says; 

(1) I need a BI Clearance Certificate. So I must make a separate trip 80km away to my nearest BI office to get this first, then wait, then go back again to pick it up?

(2) It also says any foreign documents (like my marriage certificate) must be authenticated by the Philippine Foreign Service Post (FSP). Shows a Manila address, I hope there are regional offices that can do this. The FSP website takes me to the OFFICE OF CONSULAR AFFAIRS DFA NCR Satellite Offices (SOs) when I click on Regional Offices. Anyone know if this is the same as the FSP?

I guess those are the only two questions for now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep I never went the route from the Philippines so I attained my 13a stateside through the Philippine Consulate in Chicago, but I have another checklist that you might want to look at its page 4 of 5 and disregard the application forms just focus on the checklist but take a look at page 5 of 5 this is the form I used as a petition from my wife but this form keeps changing and there doesn't seem to be a standard. http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf

Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning Filipino spouse (this comes from us) this letter was addressed in another thread and here's the link and JShannon has an example of what he used last year. I'd read through it all and Tukaram addresses the NBI requirement it appears they do this for you also a the PBI. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1274490-13a-affidavit-cohabitation.html

I've had to contact the PBI several times and they do answer their official Facebook page either by messages or the phone number listed. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Zep said:


> OK so I decided to go the 13A route after years of doing the Balikbayan. I know it will be a horror show so just trying to be as prepared as I can be. I am sure no matter what I bring with me they will ask for something I don't have just because they can.
> 
> A couple of questions.
> 
> ...


We were also preparing for a 13a some 3 years ago. We had not pursued it because we left the country.

1. I would also like the answer to No 1. Thank you.

2. Our marriage certificate was sent to Consular Office in Chicago together with a fee (bank draft US dollars) to be authenticated inasmuch as marriage took place there. I don't know if this is still the case.


Please share your experience. Thank you.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I also went the Balikbayan route for 3 years before going for the 13A. I completed my 13A journey in November of 2017. As I remember, the last 2 items on the checklist were not required either for the temp or permanent 13A application to be accepted. 

Before moving to the Phils and while still living in Ariz, we had hand carried our Marriage Certificate to he Los Angeles Philippine Consulate and had it recorded there so we had that entire package with us when we went to he interview for the 13A Temp. 

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I think since I will need to make the trip to get the BI Clearance Certificate anyway I will just ask them about the rest of the stuff.

Not sure why they don't just have you submit copies or the originals and then they can get them verified if they deem necessary and do the clearance certificate at the same time. 

I will let you know how it goes next month.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Zep said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I think since I will need to make the trip to get the BI Clearance Certificate anyway I will just ask them about the rest of the stuff.
> 
> Not sure why they don't just have you submit copies or the originals and then they can get them verified if they deem necessary and do the clearance certificate at the same time.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes next month.


When you turn in your 13A package, the BI will issue a BI Clearance Certificate at that time. No need to get it in advance and if you do they will run a current one when you turn in your package.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Ram1957 said:


> When you turn in your 13A package, the BI will issue a BI Clearance Certificate at that time. No need to get it in advance and if you do they will run a current one when you turn in your package.


Thanks Ram, do you know anything about getting my Marriage certificate authenticated before turning in the 13A app? It is one issued in the USA.


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Zep said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I think since I will need to make the trip to get the BI Clearance Certificate anyway I will just ask them about the rest of the stuff.
> 
> Not sure why they don't just have you submit copies or the originals and then they can get them verified if they deem necessary and do the clearance certificate at the same time.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes next month.


Hello, I just recently completed the 2nd phase of the process and am now a permanent Permanent Resident. I think I can help you and hopefully prevent you from making an extra unnecessary trip. 

First regarding the 'BI Clearance Certificate' you mention, (#7 on the list), they will provide that when you process your package. 

Initially I was confused with the NBI Clearance... that takes a full 3 weeks and is initiated online just google 'NBI clearance online' create an account fill out the form, pay the fee, make an appointment, you'll get a confirmation number which you'll bring to the appointment along with your passport... you need to get that done ASAP well before your BB status expires. There should be an NBI in Tarlac where you will go for your appointment, bring baby wipes because they will fingerprint you the old school way and leave you with an inky mess.

Also being in Tarlac you might want to consider heading to La Union to process your 13A, they were absolutely great and zero waiting, unless you enjoy Manila and the hassle of the crowds... there was no one in front or behind us every time we went. The process was smooth and was completed on the first visit, after that, I just waited for my name to show up on the list, then went in to pick up my card.

Sorry I don't know anything about certification of marriage certificate since we got married here in the Philippines, however, I was trying to help a friend through the process and his marriage certificate from the states was not accepted, he was told he needs to get the govt provided marriage certificate.

Also any Philippine-based documents you might have for your wife must be from the new PSA system not the old NSO system.

Also use the most current version of Adobe Acrobat to fill in the forms and use the "Fill & Sign" section on the right side of the app. You will need both the General application for Immigrant visa AND the ACR application... 3 copies.

If you have other questions I'd be happy to help best I can...

Take care...

R


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Raezza,

I do not think I need the NBI clearance since I just returned from the US on a Balikbayan in Nov. Only reason for starting the 13A process this early was so that I don't need the NBI as it says only if in the PI for more than 6 months.

I hope I don't need another ACR card as mine is only about 7 months old, but I am sure they will tell me I need a new one so I will come prepared.

I saw the La Union option but had been using the one at the MarQuee mall in Pampanga, La Union might be closer. This way the family gets to shop while I am doing the BI thing.

As for doing it in one trip I don't have any hopes of that. Every time I go to one of these places there is some new process that asks for something I don't have. Life in the PI.

I think the marraige certificate is going to bite me in the a$$. They have accepted it at NAIA immigration for 15+ years when I come here but now they probably won't.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I mentioned in my earlier post, we did the certification/registration process at the consulate in Los Angeles so it was already in the NSO database when I/we applied for 13A. I would suggest to go to the your nearest NSO and ask there how to get it registered. 

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So doing my research it looks like this is the procedure for getting a foreign marriage certificate Authenticated in the PI.

Looks like I am in for quite the ride to get all this accomplished: Wish me luck.:fingerscrossed: Might be easier to fly to Los Angeles. ha

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
REQUIREMENTS FOR DELAYED REGISTRATION OF REPORT OF MARRIAGE

Present original documents and submit five (5) photocopies of each 
(kindly collate and arrange into sets of 5 according to the order of documents below):

#1 Report of Marriage Form
Five (5) forms should be printed in A4 paper, originally filled out and item 20 should be notarized by the notary public.
Entries must be TYPEWRITTEN OR PRINTED LEGIBLY
Entries must be at the time of marriage of the spouses/subject

#2 Marriage Contract / Certificate (original copy should be submitted to the DFA)
For marriage certificates not in English language, kindly submit an official English translation
For marriages solemnized in SHANGHAI, FRANCE, AUSTRIA, NORWAY, DENMARK FINLAND, SWEDEN, ICELAND, NETHERLANDS and in the MIDDLE EASTERN countries (i.e. Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, et.al.), the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the country of marriage must authenticate the marriage certificate
For marriages solemnized in NEPAL and INDIA, marriage certificate must be attested by the Notary Public in India, and attested by the Ministry of External Affairs of the Nepal / India and authenticated by the Philippine Embassy in New Delhi or the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of India in the Philippines.

#3 Birth Certificate of both parties
For Filipino Nationals - Authenticated Birth Certificate from the PSA
For Foreign Nationals - Birth Certificate issued by the country of birth with official English translation

#4 Passports of both parties valid at the time of marriage and current/valid passport of both parties
Photocopies of data pages
In case of unavailability, execute an Affidavit of Non-submission of Document and attach a copy valid/recent passport or any valid ID.
For applicants in the USA and Canada- kindly submit documents specified in a & b together with any of the following:

green card and / or permanent resident card
copy of visa (if tourist, leisure or business purpose)
job contract or working permit (if working abroad at the time of marriage)
If parties were Filipino citizens and had acquired foreign citizenship (i.e. American, Australian, British or Canadian) after the marriage, submit certificate of naturalization

#5 Five (5) recent passport size photos of both parties

#6 Notarized Affidavit of Delayed Registration [required only for applicants who are married for more than one (1) year]

#7 Notarized Affidavit of Two (2) Disinterested Persons [required only for applicants who are married for more than one (1) year]

#8 Negative Certification of Marriage Record from the PSA (CRS Form No. 3)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number 8 is interesting. I think they want me to apply at the PSA for a marriage certificate that does not exist just so they have the piece of paper that says ' No Record found". only 330p and a day to accomplish.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Zep said:


> Thanks Raezza,
> 
> I do not think I need the NBI clearance since I just returned from the US on a Balikbayan in Nov. Only reason for starting the 13A process this early was so that I don't need the NBI as it says only if in the PI for more than 6 months.



While you don't need an NBI clearance you may need some sort of clearance from USA. We did get a clearance last time, however, it's no use to us now as the validity of the clearance was only for 3 months.

You might to check this out.


----------

